# Health assessments referred to MOC for further investigation



## DSwetha (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

We have done our medicals in 1st week of Nov. And my case officer informed me that my dependents health assessments have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further investigation. 

Is it happend to any one of you recently?
How much time its going to take to be finalized? 
Where can we track the status of this?

Regards,
DS


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

DSwetha said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have done our medicals in 1st week of Nov. And my case officer informed me that my dependents health assessments have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further investigation.
> 
> ...


There is a similar thread where a lot of information and experiences are mentioned for similar cases, you can refer to the following thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-results-referred-what-does-mean-80.html


----------



## golduniyamarket (Mar 4, 2013)

hi..CO confirmed my records were referred to MOC but is there any way to findout how much time they will take to decision my application or findout where is my application now?

please help this another round of waiting period is taking my toll..


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

it can take anywhere from weeks to months. I think only your CO will be able to keep track of your referred medical.

Do you at least know why your meds were referred?


----------



## golduniyamarket (Mar 4, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> it can take anywhere from weeks to months. I think only your CO will be able to keep track of your referred medical.
> 
> Do you at least know why your meds were referred?


Nope, spoke to doctor and he said everything is fine..no issues were there in report.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

golduniyamarket said:


> Nope, spoke to doctor and he said everything is fine..no issues were there in report.


Referring of cases to MOC really does not follow a very well defined reasons - some cases with little findings are also seen as not-referred and some cases like yours with no findings are also seen to be referred. Currently the time period of getting this sorted out is around 2-3 months. But there are exceptions! The thread link given above can give you more elaborate descriptions of time and info on the same.
Wish you luck !


----------



## golduniyamarket (Mar 4, 2013)

hello folks - anybodies medicals referred in dec-2012 got cleared?


----------



## golduniyamarket (Mar 4, 2013)

hello mates...anyone knows what is current date of medicals clearance?


----------



## vishal.dobariya (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello,

I did my medicals 22-Apr-2013 and it was referred to MOC after few days....and i got reply from my CO on 22-May-2013 that my medicals are now cleared....and she suggested further course of action.

Earlier my CO informed me that MOC is clearing the backlog of January-2013 and it may take little longer for me to get grant.....But somehow it got cleared in just 4 weeks...i m really happy for that....


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS- 15-Sep-2012 | ACS - 28-Sep-2012 | EOI - 14-Oct-2012 | Invitation - 3-Dec-2012 | Visa Apply - 31-Jan-2013 | PCC - 18-Mar-2013 | CO - 4-Apr-2013 | Medicals - 22-Apr-2013 | MOC Cleared - 22-Apr-2013 | VAC2 - 22-Apr-2013 | waiting for Grant now.


----------



## vishal.dobariya (Apr 11, 2013)

golduniyamarket said:


> hello mates...anyone knows what is current date of medicals clearance?


mine is referred around last week of April-2013 and cleared on 22-May-2013.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, I need someone's expert view, my dependent medical referred to MOC because my kid has speech delay , will that be any problem? 
Also even it was referred to MOC but her online medical status after one week changed to "Finalized" then I query to Case officer about this new status change and asked him if there is anything pending, case officer said yes it is still being assessed by MOC. Can someone help me if this kind case happened before also when you have online status finalized but your case is still being assessed and what does that mean?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

If the status is "Finalised" in the system but your CO says that the medicals have been referred, then the system status is probably wrong. It happens more often than you'd think. 

The MOC will decide whether further tests are required and inform the CO. You can read up on the developmental milestones in the Panel Doctors Instructions (page 29 and page 44). To quote: 



> The following represent critically delayed milestones and must be reported on Form 26. These cases should be 'B' graded:
> no words by 18 months (normal, 15 months)
> no 2 to 3-word phrases by 24 months and 36 months respectively (normal, 21 months and 36 months respectively)
> ...
> Non-symmetrical findings on examination and significant hypotonia or hypertonia are abnormal at any age. These cases should be 'B' graded and *referred to* a paediatrician or *developmental psychologist* for further assessment.


Have you consulted a specialist about your kid's language delay? It can be perfectly normal (e.g. because your kid grows up bilingual) or caused by hearing problems or developmental disorders. If the language delay masks a more serious condition, that could be potentially expensive for the Australian public health system, which is why the MOC is involved. Good luck!


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi espresso,

Big thanks for responding my query.

I have consulted specialists when physician advised me to do further tests and all tests are normal including milestones, hearing etc.
I have submitted reports to physician and he uploaded it through system. Even after that I requested specialist doctors give me more detailed report of their findings in case MOC may required later. 

So I have those detailed reports also with me. Will MOC will decide whatever submitted and can decide negative as well or they will still ask for 2nd opinion or more reports before they decide anything?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi leo128, 



> Will MOC will decide whatever submitted and can decide negative as well or they will still ask for 2nd opinion or more reports before they decide anything?


It can go back and forth a couple of times (MOC requests test A - results are not conclusive - MOC requests test B etc.), that's why referred medicals can take multiple months to clear. For now, the best thing is to enjoy life with your family and don't let the wait sour everything. It will take as long as it takes... fingers crossed!


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Any one has idea MOC currently working on which month's reference applications?


----------

